# Speedcubing WRs as of today



## xfcane (Feb 20, 2014)

so a friend of mine made this compilation of wr's 
the video is about 2-7,3bld,4bld, feet, skewb, oh, pyra, megaminx and clock






anyway, hope you enjoy it


----------



## Lucas Garron (Feb 20, 2014)

Why not just make a YouTube playlist?


----------



## ajayd (Feb 20, 2014)

Seg for segundos, right? anyway, nice video.


----------



## KingTim96 (Feb 20, 2014)

Why no 5bld?


----------



## ILMZS20 (Feb 20, 2014)

i am not into bld, i dont even know how it works but the multi bld blows my mind holy crap


----------



## CHJ (Feb 20, 2014)

KingTim96 said:


> Why no 5bld?



was at worlds, either cba or forgot to record


----------



## Jihu Mun (Feb 20, 2014)

That multi blind tho....


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Feb 21, 2014)

CHJ said:


> was at worlds, either cba or forgot to record


Cba... Looked it up... Chinese basketball alliance? No. Canadian bus association? Can't be. Chemical blowing agent? Nah. Can't find it on acronym finder. What does it mean?


----------



## Ollie (Feb 21, 2014)

Jaysammey777 said:


> Cba... Looked it up... Chinese basketball alliance? No. Canadian bus association? Can't be. Chemical blowing agent? Nah. Can't find it on acronym finder. What does it mean?



can't be arsed/asked, aka can't be bothered. pretty sure it's just a British thing?


----------



## Forte (Feb 21, 2014)

Jaysammey777 said:


> Cba... Looked it up... Chinese basketball alliance? No. Canadian bus association? Can't be. Chemical blowing agent? Nah. Can't find it on acronym finder. What does it mean?



Always Urban Dictionary B)


----------



## CyanSandwich (Feb 21, 2014)

Ollie said:


> can't be arsed/asked, aka can't be bothered. pretty sure it's just a British thing?


Definitely a thing in NZ. I assumed it was as common as "lol" and stuff.

Edit: Actually, I'm thinking of cbf as the common thing. But I've seen cba used quite a bit.


----------



## qqwref (Feb 21, 2014)

I am an American and I have used cba while talking online, although I would probably not say it in real life.

Anyway, I guess having the WRs in one video is cool, but you're not preserving the history and dates of the videos, or the people who filmed them, or the original descriptions. It would be better to have a playlist with links to the original vids.


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 21, 2014)

Ollie said:


> can't be arsed/asked, aka can't be bothered. pretty sure it's just a British thing?



I generally hear cbf, but have heard cba as well.


----------

